# The NTVDM CPU has encountered an illegal instruction



## sparkieguy2007 (Aug 16, 2007)

Hello people 

Alright, this error message has finally pushed me over board, I'm so tried of turning on my pc and it poping up every damn time.

It also pop's up when I try to change my desktop picture, also when I try to open most things in Control Panel, e.g., Add remove programs, which is annoying.

The full error message reads:

C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe
The NTVDM CPU has encountered an illegal instruction.
CS:0000 IP:0077 OP:f0 37 05 0a 02 Choose 'Close' to terminate the application.
[Close] [Ignore]

I have Windows XP Home Edition

If anyone had any help it would be much appreciated

~~Sparkie~~


----------



## Joanyoung (Jun 18, 2004)

Sparkie, do you have an anti virus programe installed, and do you have any spyware programes, sounds like you possibly have a virus of some spyware intalled on your computer

joan


----------



## sparkieguy2007 (Aug 16, 2007)

Yeh I got McAfee anti-virus i've done* a full system scan more then once, I have also got Ad-Aware 2007 which also came up negative. Any other anti-spy/virus program you can suggest I will try it  

Thanks for the reply Joanyoung

~~Sparkie~~

(* = Edited)


----------



## Joanyoung (Jun 18, 2004)

spybot search and destroy
and run an online virus scan with maybe this 
http://onecare.live.com/site/en-gb/default.htm?mkt=en-GB

joan


----------



## sparkieguy2007 (Aug 16, 2007)

Cheers, i'll get on it right away and post back with the results 

Thanks again  

~~Sparkie~~


----------



## MikeSwim07 (Apr 28, 2007)

If the problem still persists. Try getting Avg anti virus free from this link:

http://free.grisoft.com/doc/downloads-products/us/frt/0?prd=aff


----------



## sparkieguy2007 (Aug 16, 2007)

Cheers, will do, but I'm not sure if it is a virus, wouldnt it of shown up on at least one of them??

Thanks for the reply MikeSwim07

~~Sparkie~~


----------



## MikeSwim07 (Apr 28, 2007)

What scans have you done?


----------



## sparkieguy2007 (Aug 16, 2007)

McAfee anti-virus, Ad-Aware 2007, some more which I cannot remember, and at this moment I'm doing a windows live scan, still waiting for results.

~~Sparkie~~


----------



## sparkieguy2007 (Aug 16, 2007)

I forgot to say, 

When the error message comes up, above the C:\WINDOWS... blah blah it says

16 bit MS-DOS Subsystem

I don't know if thats going to help but hey oh 

Anyone else got some ideas???

~~Sparkie~~


----------



## Joanyoung (Jun 18, 2004)

http://www.softpedia.com/get/Tweak/System-Tweak/16-bit-MS-DOS-Subsystem-Error-Quick-Fix.shtml

joan


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

* *Click here* to download *HJTsetup.exe*.
Save HJTsetup.exe to your desktop.

Double click on the HJTsetup.exe icon on your desktop.
By default it will install to *C:\Program Files\Hijack This*.
Continue to click Next in the setup dialogue boxes until you get to the Select Addition Tasks dialogue.
Put a check by Create a desktop icon then click Next again.
Continue to follow the rest of the prompts from there.
At the final dialogue box click Finish and it will launch Hijack This.
Click on the *Do a system scan and save a log file* button. It will scan and then ask you to save the log.
Click Save to save the log file and then the log will open in notepad.
Click on "Edit > Select All" then click on "Edit > Copy" to copy the entire contents of the log.
Come back here to this thread and Paste the log in your next reply.
*DO NOT* have Hijack This fix anything yet. Most of what it finds will be harmless or even required.


----------



## sparkieguy2007 (Aug 16, 2007)

Here's the HijackThis log thing

Thanks for the help 

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 13:16:30, on 20/08/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16512)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Windows OneCare Live\Antivirus\MsMpEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware 2007\aawservice.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Elements 4.0\PhotoshopElementsFileAgent.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
c:\program files\mcafee.com\agent\mcdetect.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcshield.exe
C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\Core\smax4pnp.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell\Media Experience\PCMService.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mctskshd.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Modem Event Monitor\IntelMEM.exe
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\DVDLauncher.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\OasClnt.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\mcvsshld.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell Photo AIO Printer 922\dlbtbmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell Photo AIO Printer 922\dlbtbmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft LifeCam\MSCamS32.exe
c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsescn.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\PAStiSvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\MessengerPlus! 3\MsgPlus.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Windows OneCare Live\Firewall\msfwsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Windows OneCare Live\winss.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\vVX1000.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Windows OneCare Live\winssnotify.exe
C:\Program Files\DellSupport\DSAgnt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
C:\Program Files\blueyonder IST\bin\mpbtn.exe
c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsftsn.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\taskmgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\msiexec.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Source Engine\OSE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.dell.co.uk/myway
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://search.blueyonder.co.uk/search/search.jsp
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.myspace.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Internet Explorer Provided by blueyonder
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = 127.0.0.1
R3 - URLSearchHook: Tibiacity toolbar - {4c9da9ef-b518-48b5-a549-bb6f4152aa4e} - C:\Program Files\Tibiacity\tbTibi.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Tibiacity toolbar - {4c9da9ef-b518-48b5-a549-bb6f4152aa4e} - C:\Program Files\Tibiacity\tbTibi.dll
O2 - BHO: DriveLetterAccess - {5CA3D70E-1895-11CF-8E15-001234567890} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswshx.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\2.1.615.5858\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: MSN Search Toolbar Helper - {BDBD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\MSN Toolbar Suite\TB\02.05.0000.1082\en-gb\msntb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee VirusScan - {BA52B914-B692-46c4-B683-905236F6F655} - c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsshl.dll
O3 - Toolbar: MSN Search Toolbar - {BDAD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\MSN Toolbar Suite\TB\02.05.0000.1082\en-gb\msntb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Slide - {F25D0054-4CA2-49D5-A8B0-D79B7829D14E} - C:\Program Files\Slide\SlideBar.dll (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: Tibiacity toolbar - {4c9da9ef-b518-48b5-a549-bb6f4152aa4e} - C:\Program Files\Tibiacity\tbTibi.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMAXPnP] C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\Core\smax4pnp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCMService] "C:\Program Files\Dell\Media Experience\PCMService.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelMeM] C:\Program Files\Intel\Modem Event Monitor\IntelMEM.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DVDLauncher] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\DVDLauncher.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VSOCheckTask] "C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\VSO\mcmnhdlr.exe" /checktask
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCAgentExe] c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCUpdateExe] c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcupdate.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdateManager] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic\Update Manager\sgtray.exe" /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dla] C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VirusScan Online] C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\mcvsshld.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dell Photo AIO Printer 922] "C:\Program Files\Dell Photo AIO Printer 922\dlbtbmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Win32 USB2 Driver] wuampdr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OASClnt] C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\oasclnt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxtray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxhkcmd] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxpers] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OM_Monitor] C:\Program Files\OLYMPUS\OLYMPUS Master\FirstStart.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MessengerPlus3] "C:\Program Files\MessengerPlus! 3\MsgPlus.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ulead AutoDetector v2] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ulead Systems\AutoDetector\monitor.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Photo Downloader] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Elements 4.0\apdproxy.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VX1000] C:\WINDOWS\vVX1000.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LifeCam] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft LifeCam\LifeExp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] "C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe" -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OneCareUI] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Windows OneCare Live\winssnotify.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [Win32 USB2 Driver] wuampdr.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [DellSupport] "C:\Program Files\DellSupport\DSAgnt.exe" /startup
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Win32 USB2 Driver] wuampdr.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ares] "C:\Program Files\Ares\Ares.exe" -h
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [OM_Monitor] C:\Program Files\OLYMPUS\OLYMPUS Master\Monitor.exe -NoStart
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MessengerPlus3] "C:\Program Files\MessengerPlus! 3\MsgPlus.exe" /WinStart
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: blueyonder Instant Support Tool.lnk = C:\Program Files\blueyonder IST\bin\matcli.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Google Updater.lnk = C:\Program Files\Google\Google Updater\GoogleUpdater.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Windows Desktop Search.lnk = C:\Program Files\MSN Toolbar Suite\DS\02.05.0001.1119\en-gb\bin\WindowsSearch.exe
O4 - Global Startup: WinZip Quick Pick.lnk = C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: &AOL Toolbar search - res://C:\Program Files\AOL Toolbar\toolbar.dll/SEARCH.HTML
O8 - Extra context menu item: &MSN Search - res://C:\Program Files\MSN Toolbar Suite\TB\02.05.0000.1082\en-gb\msntb.dll/search.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O16 - DPF: {00B71CFB-6864-4346-A978-C0A14556272C} (Checkers Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/msgrchkr.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {02BF25D5-8C17-4B23-BC80-D3488ABDDC6B} (QuickTime Object) - http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52/20061205/qtinstall.info.apple.com/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {14B87622-7E19-4EA8-93B3-97215F77A6BC} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {4F1E5B1A-2A80-42CA-8532-2D05CB959537} (MSN Photo Upload Tool) - http://ladysparks06.spaces.live.com//PhotoUpload/MsnPUpld.cab
O16 - DPF: {5ED80217-570B-4DA9-BF44-BE107C0EC166} (Windows Live Safety Center Base Module) - http://cdn.scan.onecare.live.com/resource/download/scanner/wlscbase8300.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1146314550281
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {A243F6C2-34D2-4549-BCCD-A7BEF759B236} (Seekford Solutions, Inc.'s ssiPictureUploader Control) - http://img.funtigo.com/images/uploader/ssiPictureUploader.cab
O16 - DPF: {B38870E4-7ECB-40DA-8C6A-595F0A5519FF} (MsnMessengerSetupDownloadControl Class) - http://messenger.msn.com/download/MsnMessengerSetupDownloader.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (MSN Games - Installer) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/ZIntro.cab56649.cab
O16 - DPF: {BCC0FF27-31D9-4614-A68E-C18E1ADA4389} (DwnldGroupMgr Class) - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcgdmgr/en-gb/1,0,0,23/mcgdmgr.cab
O16 - DPF: {C3F79A2B-B9B4-4A66-B012-3EE46475B072} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab56907.cab
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/web_games/popcap/bejeweled2/popcaploader_v6.cab
O16 - DPF: {E6187999-9FEC-46A1-A20F-F4CA977D5643} (ZoneChess Object) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/Chess.cab57176.cab
O16 - DPF: {F5A7706B-B9C0-4C89-A715-7A0C6B05DD48} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab56986.cab
O18 - Protocol: livecall - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: igfxcui - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\igfxdev.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O21 - SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
O23 - Service: Ad-Aware 2007 Service (aawservice) - Lavasoft AB - C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware 2007\aawservice.exe
O23 - Service: Adobe Active File Monitor V4 (AdobeActiveFileMonitor4.0) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Elements 4.0\PhotoshopElementsFileAgent.exe
O23 - Service: Ares Chatroom server (AresChatServer) - Ares Development Group - C:\Program Files\Ares\chatServer.exe
O23 - Service: dlbt_device - Dell - C:\WINDOWS\system32\dlbtcoms.exe
O23 - Service: DSBrokerService - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\DellSupport\brkrsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPodService - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee WSC Integration (McDetect.exe) - McAfee, Inc - c:\program files\mcafee.com\agent\mcdetect.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee.com McShield (McShield) - McAfee Inc. - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcshield.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Task Scheduler (McTskshd.exe) - McAfee, Inc - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mctskshd.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee SecurityCenter Update Manager (mcupdmgr.exe) - McAfee, Inc - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\Agent\mcupdmgr.exe
O23 - Service: MSCSPTISRV - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\MSCSPTISRV.exe
O23 - Service: Intel NCS NetService (NetSvc) - Intel(R) Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\PROSetWired\NCS\Sync\NetSvc.exe
O23 - Service: PACSPTISVR - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\PACSPTISVR.exe
O23 - Service: Sony SPTI Service (SPTISRV) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\SPTISRV.exe
O23 - Service: SonicStage SCSI Service (SSScsiSV) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\SSScsiSV.exe
O23 - Service: STI Simulator - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\System32\PAStiSvc.exe


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Download the Trial version of *Superantispyware Pro (SAS)*: 
http://www.superantispyware.com/superantispyware.html?rid=3132

Install it and double-click the icon on your desktop to run it.
· It will ask if you want to update the program definitions, click Yes.
· Under Configuration and Preferences, click the Preferences button.
· Click the Scanning Control tab.
· Under Scanner Options make sure the following are checked:
o Close browsers before scanning
o Scan for tracking cookies
o Terminate memory threats before quarantining.
o Please leave the others unchecked.
o Click the Close button to leave the control center screen.
· On the main screen, under Scan for Harmful Software click Scan your computer.
· On the left check C:\Fixed Drive.
· On the right, under Complete Scan, choose Perform Complete Scan.
· Click Next to start the scan. Please be patient while it scans your computer.
· After the scan is complete a summary box will appear. Click OK.
· Make sure everything in the white box has a check next to it, then click Next.
· It will quarantine what it found and if it asks if you want to reboot, click Yes.
· To retrieve the removal information for me please do the following:
o After reboot, double-click the SUPERAntispyware icon on your desktop.
o Click Preferences. Click the Statistics/Logs tab.
o Under Scanner Logs, double-click SUPERAntiSpyware Scan Log.
o It will open in your default text editor (such as Notepad/Wordpad).
o Please highlight everything in the notepad, then right-click and choose copy.
· Click close and close again to exit the program.
· Please paste that information here for me with a new Hijack This log.


----------

